

Bootstrapping the open-source Sandbox on top of Docker - nigma
http://blog.dotcloud.com/bootstrapping-the-open-source-sandbox-on-top-of-docker?utm_source=DotCloud+Monthly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=8c590c258e-Bootstrapping_the_andbox_on_top_of_Docker5_22_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_fd39123620-8c590c258e-235454877

======
acjohnson55
This sounds like the beginning of something very cool, especially if they can
add in the automatic deployment of non-code services and credentialing, which
really streamline their service. The idea of running my own sandbox host on a
Ubuntu image with equal ease of deployment vs. using their hosting service is
appealing.

That being said, as impressive as this progress is, there's still some
distance to cover. Not to be a hater, but docker+sandbox still doesn't equal
their old Sandbox service "flavor". Minimal configuration is the primary
allure of, not just dotCloud, but the PaaS ecosystem as a whole. Had they
waited until these projects reached maturity before sunsetting their Sandbox
service, I might still be deploying my whole stack to dotCloud.

------
landr0id
Can someone give me a rundown on the general idea of Docker? I'm a programmer,
don't do much server/linux work (OS X is my OS), so I'm not quite
understanding.

> _Docker is an open-source engine which automates the deployment of
> applications as highly portable, self-sufficient containers which are
> independent of hardware, language, framework, packaging system and hosting
> provider._

What does this mean? Someone sets up an application with necessary
dependencies, everything ready to go and creates a container out of it which
can run on any linux kernel?

~~~
simpsond
It's really an set of tools for lxc. Create "images", boot them, and have a
sandboxed execute environment for some service(s). There are repositories with
services pre installed. You can get a service running with a command like:

docker run -h myhost -t repo/redis-image redis-server

That creates a container based on the repo/redis-image image, and runs the
command "redis-server" once it boots (less than a second on my machine).

~~~
landr0id
Oh that's actually really neat. I'll have to look into it more, but it's a
shame there's nothing available for OS X for me to play with on my local
machine.

------
dhrp
I think this is pretty cool.

As a front end developer I would like to see this mature into a project which
"makes my life easier", and currently, one of the biggest pains, I think is
setting up a nginx or apache project with the right WSGI directives.

What I would love to see this develop into is a way to get my code pretty much
straight from my IDE to a server of my own (whether hardware or virtual). I
know it is very limited in deployment features right now, but I can pretty
much rely on Docker to do that. e.g. "sandbox build /folder"; docker push
dhrp/folder; ... ssh to my server ... docker run dhrp/folder. Done!

Two things are still missing here: * Some kind of proxy with virtualhosts to
map port 80 to my container * A default run command for container committed by
sandbox

~~~
StavrosK
Try this:

[http://www.korokithakis.net/posts/example-provisioning-
and-d...](http://www.korokithakis.net/posts/example-provisioning-and-
deployment-ansible/)

You can go from fresh installation to complete Django stack in one command.

~~~
dhrp
Right. I can write a script to go from fresh installation to deploy in one
command using Vagrant, Puppet, Chef, Ansible.

But the reason why so many people like PaaS such as Heroku and dotCloud is
actually that there is /one/ recommended way to structure your app (at least,
what to put in wsgi and so forth). It's about making it easy to go from code
to package to deployment.

------
knodi
On a side note what ZSH theme is that?

~~~
kalessin
You mean in the screencast? Well, I'm using `PS1="%# "` here, then I'm running
zsh inside tmux.

